
Unbiased way to rate and discover movies that doesn't use quality as a metric - RobertPage
https://screensoup.com/
======
Aachen
I'm not sure I like their metrics a lot, but it's definitely an interesting
idea! I might start doing this to rate movies I watched objectively. Thanks
for sharing.

~~~
RobertPage
What metrics do you think would be useful? Yes objective rating seems to be
more useful no matter the taste of the user

